# shallow water customs??



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Bob and Mark are good normal folks. I have built a great relationship with them. I would trust them with any job.


----------



## prophead (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I'm going to drop off my trolling motor today, and have talk with them.
I have a major restoration project and wanna see their advice.

dro


----------



## prophead (Mar 17, 2009)

All's good I talked to robert who gave me his honest opinion and different options. Which was nice and was a very pleasent guy. No crap. Told me what he did to his boat and how it helped him 

Shop was clean very organized. 
good day
ph


----------

